# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Eurovision Song Contest 2014

## sirena_adria

Edicioni I Rradhes I Gares Muzikore Europiane do te zhvillohet ne data * 6, 8 dhe 10 Maj* në kryeqytetin e Danimarkës, *Kopenhagen*. 37 jane konkurrentet e sivjetem  te kesaj gare. 

2 gjysem-finale fillimisht, nga ku perzgjidhen 10 me te mirat e seciles nate ....... per te ju bashkuar  6 automatikisht finalisteve : _Angli, France, Gjermani, Spanje, Itali_ dhe kampiones ne fuqi & njeherazi mikpritese  _Danimarkes_ . 

*GJYSEM FINALJA I*

- Shqiperi
- Armeni
- Azerbajxhan
- Estoni
- Islande
- Letoni
- Rusi
- Suedi

- Belgjike
- Hungari
- Moldavi
- Mali I Zi
- Hollande
- Portugali
- San Marino
- Ukraine

*Spanja, Franca, Danimarka*  votojne ne Naten e Pare Gjysem Finale . 



*GJYSEM FINALJA II*

- Austri
- Gjeorgji
- Izrael
- Lituani
- Malta
- Norvegji
- Poloni

- Bjellorusi
- Finlande
- Greqi
- Irlande
- Maqedoni
- Rumani
- Slloveni
- Zvicer 

*Gjermani, Angli, Itali*  votojne ne Gjysem Finalen e Dyte . 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurovis...g_Contest_2014

----------


## sirena_adria

*UKRAINA* ishte i pari vend pjesmarres qe do zgjidhte kengen perfaqesuese ne 21 Dhjetor, duke startuar keshtu garen e Festivalit Europian per kete vit - ESC 2014 .  

*Mariya Yaremchuk* garon me kengen *"Tick-Tock"*  ne Gjysem - Finalen e Pare .





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraine...g_Contest_2014

----------


## sirena_adria

*SHQIPERIA*  do vijonte garen duke zgjedhur kengen  qe na perfaqeson permes Festivalit te Kenges ne RTSH, ne 28 Dhjetor.

*HERSI MATMUJA* garon me kengen *" Zemerimi i nje nate " *  po ne Gjysem - Finalen e Pare .




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albania...g_Contest_2014

----------

jarigas (07-05-2014),Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (06-03-2014)

----------


## sirena_adria

*BJELLORUSIA* perzgjodhi  *Teo-n* me *" Cheesecake "* si kengen e tyre perfaqesuese permes nje gare ne 10 Janar. Garon ne Gjysem - Finale e Dyte. 





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belarus...g_Contest_2014

----------


## sirena_adria

*ITALIA* vijon garen duke perzgjedhur *EMA MARRONE-n* me kengen *" La mia citta "* si perfaqesusese te saj ne ESC 2014. Garon ne Naten Finale .




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italy_i...g_Contest_2014

----------


## sirena_adria

_Muajt kaluan dhe te gjitha shtetet pjesmarrese perzgjodhen kenget dhe I paraqiten me videoklipe gjate kesaj kohe .

Edhe 3 dite dhe gara fillon !_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Tashmë janë kryer provat përfundimtare për performancën e Hersi Matmujës në “Eurosong 2014”.*

Këngëtarja përfaqëson Shqipërinë në edicionin e sivjetmë të Eurovisionit që zhvillohet në Kopenhagë të Danimarkës, me këngën “One Night's Anger” që është versioni anglisht i këngës “Zemërimi i një nate”, me të cilën ajo fitoi edicionin e 52-të të Festivalit në RTSH.

“Kjo është prova ime e dytë dhe ndihem e sigurt, çdo do të shkojë mirë”, është shprehur Hersi pak para provës së saj të dytë dhe të fundit, në prag të netëve finale të Festivalit Evropian. Menjëherë më pas, performanca vokale e Hersit është cilësuar si e shkëlqyer.

Po ashtu, janë zbuluar edhe veshjet e ekipit shqiptar që do të na përfaqësojë në Eurovision, ku mbizotëron ngjyra e argjendtë. Gjatë performancës së saj, Hersi do të jetë e ngjitur në një piedestal, do shoqërohet në ekranin e madh nga një qiell me re dhe efekte tymi. /BW/Telegrafi/

http://time.ikub.al/3805554cd1/5cd3c...ng-Video-.aspx

----------


## sirena_adria

_VIDEO NGA PROVAT GJENERALE  :_

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

*Hersi zbulon detaje nga prezantimi ne Eurosong 2014* 

Materiali ne linkun ne vijim :

http://www.panorama.com.al/2014/05/0...s-ne-eurosong/

----------


## shigjeta

Hersi ka ze te mire dhe kete e tregoi qe ne interpretimin live kendoi po aq mire sa versioni i studios...Suksese!

Nga ato qe kam degjuar per kete vit, me ka pelqyer kenga perfaqsuese e Gjermanise...

----------



----------


## Antiproanti

> _VIDEO NGA PROVAT GJENERALE  :_


Nuk ka shans per finale...

----------


## Shkenca

Kemi kenge shume me te bukura dhe nuk e di c'ndodh me Shqiperine, kenga fituese nuk eshte kenga me e mire, ne festival kishte kenge edhe shume me te mira dhe u zgjodh Hersi!!!
Kenga ishte pa melodi dhe pa ritem...nje kenge e fjetur...shqiponja ne shpine dhe kenga ne anglisht...pfff...te pakten te kishte kenduar ne gjuhen shqipe...

----------


## mia@

Si nuk nxorem nje kenge te sakte! Vetem qurravitje pa lidhje.

----------


## ane

I vetmi prezantim i denje ishte i Anjeza Shahinit ,te tjerat "kape njonen mshoj tjetres" :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

I degjova kenget qe keni postuar dhe u cudita pse te tere konkurentet kendojne ne anglisht? 

Per mua , kenga me te cilen duhet tu perfaqesonte Shqiperia, eshte:




Tamam kenge shqiptare. Tere ritem e pasion.

----------


## PINK

Eshte krim te clikosh ne ate kenge/link me siper. Duhet t'u vrasi ndergjegja sa here klikoni!!! ( per lalin e kisha)  Kenga qe morem pjese eshte pathetic.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuk te pelqen kenga lali shpirt, lali xhan,,,Pink?

E kam seriozisht pyetjen.

----------


## PINK

> Nuk te pelqen kenga lali shpirt, lali xhan,,,Pink?
> 
> E kam seriozisht pyetjen.


E ke ti seriozisht, po ste marr dot seriozisht - lali?!!  do sherr Kora?!!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Une ne fakt, s'bej sherr me ty, se s'fitoj dot.  :perqeshje: 

Seriozisht e kam. Sepse duke patur parasysh nivelin e muzikes ne Shqiperi dhe te vendeve rrotull, c'te keqe ka ajo kenge? Duhet pak koreografi , edhe ate cunin qe kendon te ka lali shpirt, ta veshin nje cike si Aladini, edhe ate gocen ta mbulojne pak edhe fiton cmim. Mbase jo te parin, se edhe ajo gjermanja kishte ze, por qe do te fitonte, do fitonte me siguri. Nuk ka nevoje te mbahemi  me shume se c'jemi ne 2014. Ate muzike degjon populli atje, me ate duhet te perfaqesohet. Ky eshte vertet mendimi im. Shih ate bjellorusin c'ben.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

